# Behringer BFD 1124 - What do I need to run this?



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got a new sub on the way and I'm thinking ahead about eventually getting the BFD 1124. With my current sub, there are definitely issues that could be greatly improved with the BFD, and I imagine some of these same problems might pop up again.

I'm am using the Onkyo TX-NR808 receiver connected to a Rythmik FV15 sub via RCA cable into the LFE connection. Neither the sub, nor the receiver has balanced inputs/outputs. I have the Radioshack meter, Behringer UCA202 external USB sound card, and successfully running these with REW.

So besides the actual BFD 1124, what else do I need to equalize the sub?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> So besides the actual BFD 1124, what else do I need to equalize the sub?


 Well, you have a BFD and all the hardware necessary to make REW work, which is all you need to equalize a subwoofer. So I’m not sure I understand what you’re asking..

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

He might like to use the MIDI connection to automatically load up the REW recommended settings. He might also be wondering whether to use RCA to 1/4" plug or RCA to XLR.


----------



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry, let me rephrase...considering my sub doesn't have the balanced inputs/outputs, and I will be using the RS analog spl meter, what do I need to best connect the BFD to my equipment?


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

You can get a 1/4" phono plug (mono) adapter at Radio Shack (minimal cost) that fits on any regular RCA cable OR you can get an RCA to phono plug cable (probably at Monoprice or Parts Express) OR you can get an RCA to XLR cable (many music instrument stores carry them--they are a bit more expensive than the other options but I've seen 5 foot long ones for under 10$, so not overly expensive either).

If you want, you can also get a MIDI to USB cable and use it to download the suggested settings directly from the EQ function in REW to your BFD. The instructions are in the guide.


----------



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. It seems that the RCA to Phono adapter would be the cheapest and easiest to obtain. 

To completely clarify everything regarding the connections:

Receiver LFE out --> [RCA cable with phono adapter] --> BFD phono input
BFD phono output --> [Phono adapter to RCA cable] --> Subwoofer LFE input

And connections for using REW goes unchanged, except if loading equalizer data into the BFD, in which case you simply use the USB to MIDI cable? 


Not sure why, but I was initially thinking that the USB soundcard had to output to the BFD, and BFD to receiver, etc, etc... :coocoo:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

mannetti21 said:


> To completely clarify everything regarding the connections:
> 
> Receiver LFE out --> [RCA cable with phono adapter] --> BFD phono input
> BFD phono output --> [Phono adapter to RCA cable] --> Subwoofer LFE input


Yup...




> And connections for using REW goes unchanged, except if loading equalizer data into the BFD, in which case you simply use the USB to MIDI cable?


Yes again. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Last question (I think) regarding setup...I found somewhat of a deal on the ECM8000 mic for $40 new. How much of a difference is the mic going to make vs. the analog radioshack SPL meter? I'm not sure it would be worth the $40


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you already have the SPL meter, and you’re only measuring your subwoofer, then you don’t need the mic. Besides, it’s going to ultimately cost more than $40 because you’ll need a mic pre amp w/ phantom power as well.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

Instead of making a new thread, I suppose I'll just keep it in here...

Reading through the BFD guide, I'm a little confused about setting the input/output levels. Seems like adjusting the receiver sub level first and then the sub volume knob wouldn't go over so well if you are going to be eventually applying Audyssey corrections later on. 

And then the part about, "Remember not to adjust the volume of your sub via your pre/pro or receiver after you have set the input level... use you sub volume or the volume on the amp connected to your sub." That's going to be a real pain, not to mention again, I don't see how that is going to mesh well with Audyssey calibration.

Maybe I'm just not understanding the real purpose of this method described in the guide as it seems to complicate the rather simple process of getting your sub level to about 75dB and then being able to adjust it freely via the receiver's levels menu to suit your taste.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The level-setting section of the BFD Guide is based on the erroneous premise that it needs a lot of signal to operate properly. There’s a lengthy dissertation on the topic in Part 5 of the gain structure article in my signature if you care to wade through it, but the fact is 24-bit processors don’t care about signal levels. So feel free to ignore the Guide's level-setting recommendations. Just insert the BFD in your signal chain and go. All you really need to do is set the rear-panel switches (-10 or +4) to keep the signal out of the red. If you’re concerned about low meter readings, simply ratchet up the receiver’s sub output and dial the sub’s own level control back a bit to compensate.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Question, I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH, im using all of the pre-outs for my amps and have two SVS subs, Im looking at the BFD and wanted to know if, and how i would go about hooking this up?? I never have been good with wiring, just lucky. You can find a pic of the back on the pioneer site. Im not that tech savy so I would ask for laymen instructions. Another problem I have is I dont retain what I read. Any help would be appreciated... Thanks...


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Question, I will be getting an 1124 for my sub running off my Onkyo 509 receiver. I will only be running one sub powered by an ep2000. I know I will need to use a RCA->1/4"TRS adaptor then a M-to-M TRS cable to the 1124. Should I use a Y splitter off the receiver so I can run 2 inputs to the 1124? Or will just one do? I'm pretty sure just one is the answer, but I wanted to make sure to get this right.

Also another scenario. If I opt to buy the EP4000 instead of the EP2000, to keep the option of adding an additional sub later, I would then need to use a Y adaptor in the future for sure, correct?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

swingin said:


> Question, I have a Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH, im using all of the pre-outs for my amps and have two SVS subs, Im looking at the BFD and wanted to know if, and how i would go about hooking this up.


The BFD will connects between the Pioneer’s subwoofer output and your SVS subs. You’ll need a couple of RCA to phone plug adapters like this:









Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Stuck Pixel said:


> Question, I will be getting an 1124 for my sub running off my Onkyo 509 receiver. I will only be running one sub powered by an ep2000. I know I will need to use a RCA->1/4"TRS adaptor then a M-to-M TRS cable to the 1124. Should I use a Y splitter off the receiver so I can run 2 inputs to the 1124? Or will just one do?


You don’t need to feed a signal to both channels of the BFD if you’re only using one channel of your sub amp.



> Also another scenario. If I opt to buy the EP4000 instead of the EP2000, to keep the option of adding an additional sub later, I would then need to use a Y adaptor in the future for sure, correct?


If you’re talking about a second sub connected to the other channel of the same amp, you don’t need a “y”. You can set the amp for parallel mode and use a single input cable. The amp’s manual explains parallel mode.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Stuck Pixel (Apr 25, 2011)

Ohhhhh yeah, I forgot about parallel mode. I've been reading so many manuals, everything hasn't soaked in yet. Btw, nice article on structure gain. I learned a lot, and it's almost very similar to setting gains in car audio. Thanks for the help.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The BFD will connects between the Pioneer’s subwoofer output and your SVS subs. You’ll need a couple of RCA to phone plug adapters like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne :T


----------

